# Videos At Indy RC Racway



## Bolio 32 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Videos At Indy RC Raceway*

I was able to recover the 12.07.12 VTA ... it is a good race ... less than a second at the finish ... check it out ...Walt wins over Chuck but just barely ...


----------

